# Copper on spinning reel?



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> from how I see it, what Ralph wants to do ... is to use the spinning gear and have a no stretch line... yes copper is kind of like lead and wire... the weight will allow you to get to a desired depth... by long lineing it.. he also was asking about jigging blades for salmon as well... so he's looking to get more than one use out of the spinning gear...


I have 2 large spinning reels, and originally was thinking of using them for copper set ups so I wouldn't have to buy 2 more reels. I'm only looking at getting 2-150' coppers, and will use snap weights if I want to go deeper. If the spinning won't work due to twist, then I'll have to get a couple more reels. No problem. Anyone have a few Sealine 47's laying around for cheap, don't need the linecounters That's what most of the other reels I have are, but the linecounters I have are already spooled with 30lb. fireline for dipsy's. Have more fireline for backing on a couple copper set ups and some 40lb. mono for between the copper and braid, then 20lb. flouro leader material. Just need 2 reels. Thanks for all the replies, will keep the big spinning rigs for surf rods which they used to be, just been a long time since I used them.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Ralph i have watched my uncle do this before for walleye on the bay. 100 yds of backer 4 colors of lead and a 15 ft leader on a saltwater open face uses for surf fishing. I dont see why it wouldnt work its not like your going to be throwing a top water bait with copper!!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

TINGOOSE said:


> Ralph i have watched my uncle do this before for walleye on the bay. 100 yds of backer 4 colors of lead and a 15 ft leader on a saltwater open face uses for surf fishing. I dont see why it wouldnt work its not like your going to be throwing a top water bait with copper!!!!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Wouldn't even be opening bail at all!:lol: Was just hoping someone had tried it and could give some input.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Ralph Smith said:


> Wouldn't even be opening bail at all!:lol: Was just hoping someone had tried it and could give some input.


Yep it is doable loosen the drag as you said and hand feed her out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Line twist and line memory are what will cause you the most grief. Copper is just not very reel friendly it likes big reels with no places to bind. I swear I am going to remove all the level winds from my copper reels this winter. Lots of big reels on Ebay cheap that will do what you want.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

If you don't cast, maybe do-able...let it out ssslloooooow. Copper is a nightmare when tangled.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I know I can sure make a big mess with copper on the levelwind reels. Seems like it would be pretty tough to me. Copper is a bit annoying anyway.










Catch bunches of fish!

Paul C.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ralph Smith said:


> I have 2 large spinning reels, and originally was thinking of using them for copper set ups so I wouldn't have to buy 2 more reels. I'm only looking at getting 2-150' coppers, and will use snap weights if I want to go deeper. If the spinning won't work due to twist, then I'll have to get a couple more reels. No problem. Anyone have a few Sealine 47's laying around for cheap, don't need the linecounters That's what most of the other reels I have are, but the linecounters I have are already spooled with 30lb. fireline for dipsy's. Have more fireline for backing on a couple copper set ups and some 40lb. mono for between the copper and braid, then 20lb. flouro leader material. Just need 2 reels. Thanks for all the replies, will keep the big spinning rigs for surf rods which they used to be, just been a long time since I used them.


I am using the Okuma Magna pro MA 45DX for copper it works fine, i have 100' on 1, and 150' on the other, it could handle up to 200' for sure with plenty of backing.

anyway i bought 1 new about $50.00, and found the 2ND used on eBay for $25.00.
just a thought.

Kevin


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanksk. I was thinking of running up to Northwoods and picking up a couple reels and be done with it. Problem is I've never went there and just left with only what I went for:lol:


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ya, i know what you mean, here in the Kalamazoo area, it is D & R Sports Center for me.
It seems like every time i walk in there door it cost me at-least $100.00.

OH, i put 45 copper on those reels.

Kevin


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Make sure your trolling east/west in Ludington at the point on a Saturday morning when using this!!:yikes:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

fishinmachine2 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Make sure your trolling east/west in Ludington at the point on a Saturday morning when using this!!:yikes:


That's a given, I am from the eastside:lol:


----------



## farginicehole (Sep 19, 2005)

Not trying to be a smartarse or anything, but why spend all of that money to put Fireline on lead core rods as backer?! Wouldn't 30-lb mono work fine, and save you a LOT of money?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

farginicehole said:


> Not trying to be a smartarse or anything, but why spend all of that money to put Fireline on lead core rods as backer?! Wouldn't 30-lb mono work fine, and save you a LOT of money?


More line on reels, and a little deeper on the depths. I'll be using snapweights after the lead to get deeper with less line out than a full core, but more depth. I got 6-8' of 40lb.mono between the fireline and lead for the snapweights or planer board to attach to. If I let out a 5 color, then put on a 8 oz. snapweight and another 100' of line, then board, there will be a good amount of line out. Then the board has to take out more line to get away from boat. Add all that up and if a big 25lb. king hits it and heads the opposite direction, I would like to feel I have enough for the initial scream off the reel


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

If not already mentioned, after u have the appropriate reels for copper, add 30-50 feet of mono between the braid and copper. I use 50 lb for this. Lost several boards and copper last year, lesson learned. Good luck Ralph

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

fishfly said:


> If not already mentioned, after u have the appropriate reels for copper, add 30-50 feet of mono between the braid and copper. I use 50 lb for this. Lost several boards and copper last year, lesson learned. Good luck Ralph
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


How did you lose the boards? I'm running the OR-18 Snapper and its holding fine without the mono. I'm also not battling 20# Kings, either, so that might have something to do with it.

www.offshoretackle.com


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

fishfly said:


> If not already mentioned, after u have the appropriate reels for copper, add 30-50 feet of mono between the braid and copper. I use 50 lb for this. Lost several boards and copper last year, lesson learned. Good luck Ralph
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks, got 2 spooled up and ready to go, hopefully tomarrow morning. Got reel with about 200 yards of 30lb. fireline, then an 8' section of 40lb. mono for board or snapweights, then a 150' 45lb. Howie super copper with a 20' leader of 40lb. Seagaur flouro. Hope i don't have to tie all that up again soon:lol:


----------

